# Casting Platform Bow Leaner



## Birdsall (Sep 24, 2008)

Casting Platform Leaner

Helps to stabilize yourself while the boat is in motion. You can add this on to your Birdsall Marine Casting Platform

Birdsall Marine Design 
1-800-832-1770
www.birdsallmarine.com


----------

